# K2



## Mutt (Jan 7, 2010)

chopped at 20% amber 80% cloudy rogue clears
really trippy and speedy.
Harvest at 80% amber 20% clear really numbing.
Will be in my garden for a very long time 
K2 is a White widow x'd with NL#5 hybrid.
very easy to grow, 8-10 week finish for whatever gets your rocks off.
9-10 is everyones favorite...but i like that heart racing buzz so about 8-1/2 weeks for me.


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like some real good smoke.. I like mine on the upity heart racing buzz myself...been looking to grow one...might hve to try it...thanks


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds like an awesome strain I have both those types just not mixed lol... good grow!


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice compact lookin! Hows the taste? Congrats!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 8, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Very nice compact lookin! Hows the taste? Congrats!


leans on the WW side.


----------



## umbra (Jan 8, 2010)

nice


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

very nice...where, or whom does the K2 come from?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> very nice...where, or whom does the K2 come from?


I know it can be had around the seedbanks. Mine is run down to F4 inbred some and BXd by a friend. He's been keeping it around for years...mine is extremely stable, very easy to grow and can take some abuse.
Who ever combined those two to make the K2 did a great job.
its in his crossing line up as well as mine. I'm working a F3 bros grim c99 x K2 now..doing mild stress testing and gonna inbreed it when i find a righteous pheno   hopefully can name her "cindy's peaks"  when i get it stable.


----------

